# Found 2 week old wood pigeon, help required!



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

So my boyfriends mom found a baby pigeon on the pavement, we all had a good look for a nest, and parents etc and nothing.

We couldn't just leave there as kids were coming out of school and there are also a fair amount of cats around (including my boyfriends).

Now I've done some research on feeding etc, but its not taking the food very good at all and I think it will need tube feeding, of which I am completely novice at...

Apparently most rescues won't accept baby birds because they take up too much time and money and rarely live.

I'm not sure if its hurt its legs as it doesn't seem to sit very well but does hobble about abit. Its panting alot and im not keeping it too warm and its also not cold... I'm abit stuck on what I can do for the little thing, I have a pippet and been dripping come very slightly sugared porridge and egg food bird feeder with warm water, which it was taking a little bit off but not enough to do any good 

I know it might not live but I want to make sure i've at least tried!!!

(oh and i've guessed its about 2 weeks old through looking at some development pictures on another website)


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Can you ring your vet and ask them for advice and see if they know of a wildlife hospital?

They usually eat quite easily if they are hungry and well.


Downside is they imprint very, very easily.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

if it's only 2 weeks old it won't be walking,it will be downey with a rubbery face.They are very easy to rear.Forget the syringe feeding,it makes a big sticky mess on the feathers.Get some peanuts.Open the beak and push gently down.About 8 does in one go allowing the bird to swallow and breath inbetween.It's a bit fiddely until you get the knack and then easy.You will feel them in the birds crop.For drinking put a small dish of water in and gently press the head down into the water.As the beak submerges the bird will start to drink and they very quickley get the hang of what to dbviously don't drown it,just a brief bit of force until the bird gets the idea.It's a far more stress free way to finish rearing a pigeon than the syringe and they thrive on it.If it's panting you may have pushed to much food into it's throat.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

marthaMoo said:


> Can you ring your vet and ask them for advice and see if they know of a wildlife hospital?
> 
> They usually eat quite easily if they are hungry and well.
> 
> ...


 
I agree with this. Ive never known a wildlife rescue to turn away any wild orphan of any species.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

sarahc said:


> if it's only 2 weeks old it won't be walking,it will be downey with a rubbery face.They are very easy to rear.Forget the syringe feeding,it makes a big sticky mess on the feathers.*Get some peanuts.Open the beak and push gently down.About 8 does in one go allowing the bird to swallow and breath inbetween*.It's a bit fiddely until you get the knack and then easy.You will feel them in the birds crop.For drinking put a small dish of water in and gently press the head down into the water.As the beak submerges the bird will start to drink and they very quickley get the hang of what to dbviously don't drown it,just a brief bit of force until the bird gets the idea.It's a far more stress free way to finish rearing a pigeon than the syringe and they thrive on it.If it's panting you may have pushed to much food into it's throat.


 

Ooooh Id forgotten about that, our bird lady told me about doing this last year when I fostered one overnight.


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks guys but tried ringing around and people either arent interested/will pts or arent answering, i've got someone giving me great advice who is well used to it and the bird has picked up abit, picking up chick crumb tomorrow for it along with some electrolyt stuff!

Managed to give it 2 big pippett fulls of muxture so i'll see how things go

Thanks anyway guys, I'll probs keep updating about the little fella anyway!

and yes is it rubbery faced and a ball of grey fluff at the moment


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

We use soaked egg or chick crumbs which we form into small round pieces. We then open the bill and push the food well inside the bill to avoid the windpipe. Once they get the hang of it, we just hold the food in our hands and let them 'suck it up'.

This is a good site to tell you which foods are best and which also gives you alternative ways to feed it. Hand Rearing Pigeons & Doves (Techniques)


----------



## jeweled lady (Aug 25, 2009)

Baby pigeons have pigeon milk from their parents, not solid food. Depending on the age, I would contact a pigeon fancier and ask what is best to feed at that age. Has it grown a tail yet? The chick crumbs sound the best advice, also don't forget the grit.


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

feorag said:


> We use soaked egg or chick crumbs which we form into small round pieces. We then open the bill and push the food well inside the bill to avoid the windpipe. Once they get the hang of it, we just hold the food in our hands and let them 'suck it up'.
> 
> This is a good site to tell you which foods are best and which also gives you alternative ways to feed it. Hand Rearing Pigeons & Doves (Techniques)


 
Yes i've been on that site, already got suitable foodfor now and will be getting the crumb tomorrow 

He wont take food from me so im having to put it straight into the crop which im doing very successfully now 

has had about 4 and a half pippetts today of the mixture, also got him some electrolyte powder stuff to help give him a boost, hes not drinking on his own that i've seen so just been making his food extra runny to make sure hes getting liquids at the same time!!


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

jeweled lady said:


> Baby pigeons have pigeon milk from their parents, not solid food. Depending on the age, I would contact a pigeon fancier and ask what is best to feed at that age. Has it grown a tail yet? The chick crumbs sound the best advice, also don't forget the grit.


 
yes I knew about the milk bit  he hasnt got a full tail no by the way 
As I said before, will be gettng him chick crumb as a friend of mine takes in alot of sick baby birds when rescues wont take them and rears them up


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

jeweled lady said:


> Baby pigeons have pigeon milk from their parents, not solid food. Depending on the age, I would contact a pigeon fancier and ask what is best to feed at that age. Has it grown a tail yet? The chick crumbs sound the best advice, also don't forget the grit.


Only for the first week, after that they are getting regurgitated food, so if it is 2 weeks old, then it needs food not milk.


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

feorag said:


> Only for the first week, after that they are getting regurgitated food, so if it is 2 weeks old, then it needs food not milk.


It is getting food ^^

And doing pretty damn well might i add! Its alot better on its feet, poos are getting better, and also accepting the food a little better


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I know that, I read the thread, I was just pointing out to the poster that this particular pigeon wouldn't be being fed milk at that age, so the advice wasn't correct.

Glad it's settling down now - they soon get the hang of being fed by a human.


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

feorag said:


> I know that, I read the thread, I was just pointing out to the poster that this particular pigeon wouldn't be being fed milk at that age, so the advice wasn't correct.
> 
> Glad it's settling down now - they soon get the hang of being fed by a human.


 
#Ok... I wasn't being snappy..


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

well done for taking the time to be bothered.I think picking up casualties is getting to me,I pulled over for what turned out to be a coconut today:crazy:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

sarahc said:


> well done for taking the time to be bothered.I think picking up casualties is getting to me,I pulled over for what turned out to be a coconut today:crazy:


 

You arent the only one, I actually travelled a few miles on both sides of a dual carriageway to rescue what I thought was a black rabbit, it turned out to be a bin bag:blush:


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

i'vd done the same, thought it was a blackbird but it was a dogpoop bag x_x which might i add i picked up and disposed of properly!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Why do people do that?? :devil: Take the time to pick it up and then dump it in a plastic bag?? :bash:

I mean, if you are not going to dispose of it properly, then it's better left out of a plastic bag for dung flies and nature to dispose of, rather than left lying in a bloody plastic bag. I see it all the time when I'm out in a local wood where there are no bins to dispose of them, so people leave them in a pile on a fallen tree! What's that about?? :bash:

I take mine home in the car - if the bag is securely knotted you can't smell anything!


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> You arent the only one, I actually travelled a few miles on both sides of a dual carriageway to rescue what I thought was a black rabbit, it turned out to be a bin bag:blush:


I hope you were alone else I think a man mood could be brought on.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

feorag said:


> Why do people do that?? :devil: Take the time to pick it up and then dump it in a plastic bag?? :bash:
> 
> I see it all the time when I'm out in a local wood where there are no bins to dispose of them, so people leave them in a pile on a fallen tree! What's that about??


they hang them in the trees in our wood,very bizarre.


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

feorag said:


> Why do people do that?? :devil: Take the time to pick it up and then dump it in a plastic bag?? :bash:
> 
> I mean, if you are not going to dispose of it properly, then it's better left out of a plastic bag for dung flies and nature to dispose of, rather than left lying in a bloody plastic bag. I see it all the time when I'm out in a local wood where there are no bins to dispose of them, so people leave them in a pile on a fallen tree! What's that about?? :bash:
> 
> I take mine home in the car - if the bag is securely knotted you can't smell anything!




This bag was empty, but came in handy when the ferret did a poop haha! We usually take ours home or in the designated poop bins!


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

just an update, pidge is doing very well, putting on lots of weight and we are teaching him to fly atthe moment  hes eating solids on his own but stilllikestobe hand fed sometimes, hes also starting to chirp alot for attention which s very cute! X


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Great news! :2thumb:


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Last update people, Pige has gone to a rescue centre now to be taught how to be a better pige and is now with lots of other little pigies!!!

The dove I also ended up with is going to be released soon with its new mate.

Pige needs some work as still a little too tame but all will be good soon


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

:2thumb:that's great news.


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

Awww well done for saving this little guy and on the quick improvement! I recently rescued a wood pigeon fledgling who couldn't fly and as usual, no parents or nest visible, so I took him home and had him with me for about 5 days. Got him to start eating garden peas on his own and he's now been adopted by a very nice lady :2thumb: 

I've always liked pigeons but after looking after this little fella for just a few days, am now in love with them :flrt: I wish I could've kept him myself but parents won't let that happen


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes mom wouldn't let me keep pige either  they are so rewarding and lovely! He used to love sharing *cough*stealing*cough* my toast or sarnies or any other food he thought appealing!!!!

They are just fantastic little things  I lvoe birds ^^




Kat91 said:


> Awww well done for saving this little guy and on the quick improvement! I recently rescued a wood pigeon fledgling who couldn't fly and as usual, no parents or nest visible, so I took him home and had him with me for about 5 days. Got him to start eating garden peas on his own and he's now been adopted by a very nice lady :2thumb:
> 
> I've always liked pigeons but after looking after this little fella for just a few days, am now in love with them :flrt: I wish I could've kept him myself but parents won't let that happen


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Bradders100 said:


> Last update people, Pige has gone to a rescue centre now to be taught how to be a better pige and is now with lots of other little pigies!!!
> 
> The dove I also ended up with is going to be released soon with its new mate.
> 
> Pige needs some work as still a little too tame but all will be good soon


:lol2: When we get squabs into our wildlife sanctuary, they all end up staying! We had a load of them in one year and they just hung around after we released them, so we put them all in carriers and took them down to a country park near the sea about 5 miles from us and they all flew straight back.

So we caught them all again and one of our animal carers took them about 20 mile away right up country to the Cheviots and they were all back before him! :lol2:


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Its funny how people pay loads for special flying pigeons yet these will do it regardless hahaha! (and you can usually find a sick or injured or abandoned one anyway in the summer!)

Not that I recomend that but just saying lol!




feorag said:


> :lol2: When we get squabs into our wildlife sanctuary, they all end up staying! We had a load of them in one year and they just hung around after we released them, so we put them all in carriers and took them down to a country park near the sea about 5 miles from us and they all flew straight back.
> 
> So we caught them all again and one of our animal carers took them about 20 mile away right up country to the Cheviots and they were all back before him! :lol2:


----------

